# 2010 cc 2.0L Low oil pressure..please read...details inside



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

I had my 2010 2.0L (125k miles) low oil pressure light go on. So i went through the normal things. put gauge on it and get hot about 6 at idle and 30-35 at 2000rpm. 

dropped the pan to check the pickup. it is totally clean. (used mobil 1 since birth.) decided to drop the pump. it also looks good. took apart the front cover of the pump to look at the gears and they look brand new with no galling or anything. so im guessing a regulator or something went bad. 

Basically im curious to see if there is anything else that might cause this issue. also wondering if any of you who changed the pump and it was bad, how bad did it look inside, was it junk or looked ok. i just dont want to spend 250 on a pump to not fix the issue. 

If any of you have any info it would greatly help.

Thanks

Dale
[email protected]


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Man thats so convenient you just posted this because not even 10 minutes ago mine 2010 did the exact same thing and im also looking for the solution


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

did you pull the pump also? how did it look?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Clean too, im only at 61k


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

thing is the oil is clean and the engine is not symptomatic of any issue other than low oil pressure.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Oil pressure sensor. Change that. It's by the oil filter. If everything else you mentioned is clean that's the only thing left


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

the first thing I did was the sensor. 15 bucks. then i checked pressure, then checked pickup and now pulled pump. I just thought a bad pump would look worse unless the failure is not the actual gear pump but the pressure regulator and such inside it. I just really dont want to waste 250 for nothing.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey Dale .. dont know if this relates, but it could help, check this posting .. good luck!


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

Im going to pull seperator off tonight. I did test the check valve. It does let flow through one way and not the other.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

If the oil is the correct viscosity, filter is clean, and the oil pump is good, then the cause of low oil pressure is worn crank or rod bearings, or worn camshaft or balance shaft bearings.
How often have you changed the oil on this car?


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

I just did a routine oil change and the problem has corrected itself


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cbritt said:


> I just did a routine oil change and the problem has corrected itself


I'd also Try a Different Oil Filter , Keeping with all the Simple things First . _ .


*Oil Pumps generally only need to wear .002 on the Tolerances to loose or Lower the Pressure Ability .. 

I would do the Filter and Add 4-6 Oz. of Lucas SYC. Oil Booster then ( Retest ) to see what the Pressure looks like . . . If the Pressure Goes Up after Adding Lucas
Then I'd say the Pump is worn . . 

Not Sure what the Fuel Pump Cam _ Failure would do , If pcs. of Debris could get into the Oil System from there . . _ anyone have anything on that ?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

My first cc had the oil pressure issue. But after the sensor swap I had the dealer drop the oil pan. Found a bunch of aluminum shavings. Than the top had shavings all over the cams. Long story short was. I somehow spun a Crankshaft bearing. I did oilchanges every 5k miles. But if your is clean. Maybe the pump or the oil itself like mentioned above. Gl


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

I did put a new factory oil filter with the oil change of 5w40 Mobil 1. Im ordering the pump tomorrow so hopefully I can do it this weekend. there were no shavings in the oil. there was a minor bit of metalflake in it. Nothing more than any vehicle with 125k on it. I see how the pump goes.


----------

